# POTA Icarus spotted 1968



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Roddy McDowell home movies are on youtube, sharp eyed RPF member Jet Beetle spotted something amazing down below as McDowell was helicoptered to the beach to film. I've enhanced as much as I could...

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii44/CessnaDriver/Icarus1968.jpg


At 9:09


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That's cool! Thats for the links and the pic!

Steve


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Totally geeky to have spotted that! 




(said by the guy whom, to Lee Stringer's - a former VFX supervisor for Zoic Studios - knowledge, is the first person to have spotted the TOS _Enterprise_ and ALIENS _Sulaco_ as a part of the TNS BSG Rag Tag Fleet while doing screen grabs for reference)


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

That's not all. The full scale Jupiter 2 2 is also visible near the upper right corner between 9:18 and 9:20. It is in the same location last used for "Visit to a Hostile Planet"


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Sonett said:


> That's not all. The full scale Jupiter 2 2 is also visible near the upper right corner between 9:18 and 9:20. It is in the same location last used for "Visit to a Hostile Planet"


AWESOME eyes man!!! Amazing!!! I didn't see that before!!!!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Whoa! Holy Cow! I went ahead and grabbed the J2 also!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

drewid142 said:


> Whoa! Holy Cow! I went ahead and grabbed the J2 also!


The space pod is there as well, just to the right of the Jupiter 2. That screen grab is almost identical to other photos of the Jupiter 2 in the Fox lot that I have seen, I wonder if it is from the same source?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Even more awesome Geekiness! :thumbsup: 

I love this sort of detective work. Pretty kewel!


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

One more bit of trivia. That whole back lot area was also used as the Nelson Institute of Marine Research. Later, it became the receiving area for the apes and the recovered spaceship in Escape from the Planet of the Apes. Today, that entire area is populated by expensive condos known as "Century Condos".


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Your all wrong. It's Area 51........


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

I concede sir!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Sonett said:


> One more bit of trivia. That whole back lot area was also used as the Nelson Institute of Marine Research. Later, it became the receiving area for the apes and the recovered spaceship in Escape from the Planet of the Apes. Today, that entire area is populated by expensive condos known as "Century Condos".


Ohhh, much MUCH more than that! There's the 1st season episode of VTTBOTS where Nelson is going to be sent off as a giant toy, so there's this whole process they have to do to cover him in plastic, and the location is a mix of greenery storage and fabrication. I'm pretty sure the 'plastic coater' they were going to put him in was an oven for curing fiberglas.


Careful watching will reward you with all manner of small peeks into the world of the Fox Studios lot.


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

I got a bit closer in 1968...

Scott


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Well that's just plain awesome!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, those are the shots I remember.

:thumbsup:

Thanks for (re)posting, Scott!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Wow- never saw pictures like THAT before... very cool!!! Thanks!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Those are fantastic photos! 
I love the fact that this ship is so iconic, that it looks so cool and we have only seen the front nose of it


----------

